#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: ریکاوری هارد لپ تاپ بعد از پارتیشن بندی

## mojtabashaye

با سلام دوستان چند روز پیش یه مشتری یه لپ تاپ لنوو آورد برای تعویض ویندوز . بعد از شروع به کار متوجه شدم که هارد با ufei پارتیشن بندی شده و با dislpart اون رو به mbr تبدیل کرردم . حالا مشتری میکه اطلاعات مهمی داشته در حدود 10 گیگ . فقط ویندوز نصب شده و هیچ اطلاعاتی بر روی هارد کپی نشده . خواستم یه نرم افزار معرفی کنید بتونم اطلاعات مشتری رو برگردونم . با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

ممکنه خیلی از اطلاعات بر نگرده 
با این برنامه شروع به اسکن 
*MiniTool Power Data Recovery*

----------

*cybernova*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtabashaye*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mojtabashaye

نرم افزار قوی تری نسیت ؟ چون بعد از پارتیشن بندی درایو ها رو فرمت نکردم

----------


## AMD

با این کار کردید . یا روی هوا میگید از این قویتر نیست

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*mojtabashaye*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
Active.Partition.Recovery

----------

*AMD*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtabashaye*

----------


## rofan

سلام.طبق تجربه بنده شما از چند نرم افزار استفاه کنید.یعنی اگر با یکی جواب نگرفتی شاید اطلاعاتتون با نرم افزار های دیگه بشه ریکاوری کرد. دلیلش رو دقیق نمیدونم شاید مکانیزم های ریکاوری هر نرم افزار فرق داره(دوستان اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره لطفا به اشتراک بزاره استفاده کنیم.) من این نرم افزار هارو پیشنهاد میدم.
Runtime.GetDataBack.for.FAT.NTFS.4.33
Recover.My.Files.Pro.v4.9.4.1324
EASEUS Data Recovery Pro 6.1.0
ورژن رو که فک کنم هرچی بالاتر تونستید بگیرید بهتر باشه نام اینارو از روی فایل نرم افزار های خودم کپی کردم.
نرم افزار اول دو نسخه داره که نسبت به فرمت درایوتون میتونید ازش استفاه کنید.
امیدوارم نتیجه بگیرید.

----------

*cybernova*,*mbagheri_464*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtabashaye*

----------

